# I went with Australian shepherd. :)



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is another of her I couldn't put them all on one thread? Sorry


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

And another she won't hold still long enough for me to take pictures awake.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

And another. This was after her bath.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

One of my favorites!!


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

She's very pretty! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

She is adorable. My husband really wanted an Aussie for our second dog, but I convinced him that if Tayla's energy level was an issue for him an Aussie would be worse. Good luck. They are great dogs and I miss my Cheyenne every day, but I'm glad we are going for another Golden.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful.

Love her coloring.

What's her name?


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

She is gorgeous <3 what's her name? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Aw man! I was considering an Aussie for my next dog, but they in such need of constant stimulation that I think most would not be for me. I love them! They're beautiful and your Aussie is beautiful!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

lily101 said:


> So I know it's been awhile since I've posted but I decided to go with the Australian shepherd. She is definitely my challenge, but I love her energy. I am so glad that I decided to get her. Here are some pictures of her 8 weeks and a few from this past weekend when she turned 9 weeks.


She is adorable. I recently met an elderly Australian Shepherd at the home of a friend. She was very friendly and very _calm_, but the family assured me that she had herded everyone in her day. They seem like _sweet_ dogs.

NewfieMom


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your new girl and she is just beautiful! I have 2 of them and really love the breed. They get along well with our goldens, very smart and happy little dogs, but she will keep you busy and on your toes for sure.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

She's beautiful! Is this your first herding dog? If so, hold on to your hat, she'll keep you on your toes!


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

My first herding breed... Yes but my brother and sister both have a sheltie so I am somewhat familiar. Her name is Brylie. She loves Lily and I know Lily gets irritated a lot with her but she still loves her. There favorite game is tug of war. Thank you everyone! She is a handful but I know I won't regret her.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's a beautiful little girl... What does Lily think about her?


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is picture of Lexi with Dodger my brothers sheltie.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

Another of her behaving


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

Another of her sleeping. She looks so sweet and peaceful... If only she was like that 24/7.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Love the one of her sleeping that shows the little pink markings on her nose! How innocent she looks. She is so sweet looking.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is one of Lily.... Thought I would add one of her.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lexi is SO cute! I can't get enough of her!!


----------

